# Does anyone need their car driven to Portugal from UK?



## Vaapukka (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi, we will be moving to Portugal from UK on 13th July and we have chosen to do the journey by car from Calais.

Would anyone need their car to be driven to Portugal? We would be more than happy to do this as it would save us from buying a car in UK and paying huge tax and matriculation fees in Portugal.

Any other tips also welcome on how to get a car to Portugal without paying enormous fees


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

You will be asking for trouble driving a private UK reg car which doesn’t belong to you or a relative of yours who is sitting in the car. Easier and more legal is to buy UK reg in the UK ( favorite Citroen Peugeot 1.9 XUD engined 306/ZX) and after a couple of months, when you have sorted stuff out, take it to the local scrappy, fill in the UK paperwork and send it back to DVLA.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Better still you can get a PT registered car in the UK, the only bit that troubles me is how you can legally get the car in as the change of ownership needs to be undertaken at the conservatoria (usually iirc with both parties present)
Hmmmm

Scrub that idea 

Rob


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

robc said:


> Better still you can get a PT registered car in the UK, the only bit that troubles me is how you can legally get the car in as the change of ownership needs to be undertaken at the conservatoria (usually iirc with both parties present)
> Hmmmm
> 
> Scrub that idea
> ...


You don't need both parties present but you do need the form signed to include there passport details.

My brother has just comeback from the UK after buying a Van with Portuguese plates and all he had to do was give the documents in.

Krystyna


----------



## Vaapukka (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for your tips everyone. Buying a Portuguese registered car in UK sounds like the way to go.

Any recommendations where to look for one? I have seen the Left Hand Drive Place in Basingstoke mentioned in earlier threads. Any other trustworthy dealers you know?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Vaapukka said:


> Thanks for your tips everyone. Buying a Portuguese registered car in UK sounds like the way to go.
> 
> Any recommendations where to look for one? I have seen the Left Hand Drive Place in Basingstoke mentioned in earlier threads. Any other trustworthy dealers you know?



There are often foreign vehicles reg on E*ay and Gum*ree but you need to be sure of your about the car's status. With some exceptions a UK resident is not allowed to drive a foreign registered private vehicle, the max length of time the vehicle can be in the UK is 6 months on a foreign plate so buying one which has overstayed it's welcome can be problematic. The main market for older second-hand LHD vehicles in the UK is export where the vehicle is shipped abroad not driven so the above does not apply to them, I have bought from the LHD near Basingstoke but only if UK registered but now only buy from private sellers.


----------

